# 1984 wolf Canadian bmx?



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 6, 2021)

Does anyone know anything about the Wolf BMX made in Canada?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 6, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 28, 2021)

Any ideas?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 28, 2021)

Supercycle Wolf? Only one on the Museum. Hard to see but could be an Akisu made frame.
https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/supercycle_/71635


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jan 28, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Supercycle Wolf? Only one on the Museum. Hard to see but could be an Akisu made frame.
> https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/supercycle_/71635



Ya I saw that one. Just trying to get an idea if I should pick it up or not. I was hoping some Canadian friends might know?


----------

